# do the iPod play lossless formats?



## alexandr (Nov 8, 2004)

ok, it may seem like a fairly stupid question - i'm sure there is either a yes or a no-answer to this, but can i play lossless formats on my ipod, or is the ipod strictly mp3?

reason asking is, i'm a hige fan of live recordings, and theese never come about in mp3 as they do in a lossless format(.wav or .aif)

alex.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 8, 2004)

on the 40 GB you have on your signature, yes.


----------



## alexandr (Nov 8, 2004)

meaning there is a difference between the 20gb and the 40??

alex.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 8, 2004)

You can either convert the AIFF files to MP3 or AAC with iTunes and then copy them to your iPod, or you can do the same thing, but with "Apple Lossless Format" which will compress the file as much as possible without quality loss -- this results in a file only about half the size of an AIFF, though.

I would not recommend using straight, uncompressed files on the iPod since the hard drive must be access much more than with a compressed file and significantly impact battery life.  If you want high-fidelity, I would recommend the Apple Lossless Format.


----------



## symphonix (Nov 8, 2004)

The iPod supports ALC (Apple Lossless Codec), AIFF and WAV formats, all of which are lossless.


----------



## alexandr (Nov 9, 2004)

ok, thanks for clearing that up! appreciate it..

alex.


----------

